# Squaring a spindexer?



## Highpower (May 6, 2011)

Anyone here "tuned-up" their spindex?

I have a Phase II spindex that I want to machine the sides of the base, in order to be able to quickly clamp it in the vice and go to work.
The painted sides of the base need to go and of course I want it to have it's center line match the table travel. In order to get the sides of the base parallel to the bore this is what I was thinking.

I mounted my lathe test bar between centers and got it parallel to the table travel with a DTI. I was thinking I could then install the test bar in the spindex and put it back between the centers with the base plate UP. Then just block up the body of the spindex and level the bottom of the base before clamping it down. A couple of passes on the sides of the base should then square it up for use in the vice.

The only thing that concerns me is if I should leave it between centers or remove them before making any cuts so as not to stress my test bar. Then again, I'm afraid of something shifting if I don't leave it supported between the centers.

Your thoughts?

p.s. I would have just cut an arbor to fit the bore of the spindex, but I don't have any 2" round stock and funds are too tight to be buying any for a one time set-up.  :-[


----------



## woodguy (May 7, 2011)

You might find this instructive.

http://www.homemodelenginemachinist.com/index.php?topic=2681.0


----------



## Highpower (May 7, 2011)

Thanks woodguy. That is a very good write-up with some great ideas. Wish I would have seen it sooner.
But I rolled the dice this morning with my little experiment and have already finished squaring up the base on mine.
I didn't add a key to mine (nice idea though) as I only wanted to be able to clamp it in the vice some times.

The greatest amount of time was spent on adjusting the screw jack and hold down clamps to get the base level to the table in all four corners. I had to keep going back and forth between the screw jack underneath and the two clamps above. A little too much pressure from any one of them and the spindle would start to bind. I just kept at it until everything was tight and the spindle turned freely. DTI verified that everything was inline with the spindle &amp; table.

If I had to do it over again, I would use the set-up in the link you provided.

It turned out the bottom of the base and the front surface were already true to the spindle. 8) 
The sides of the base were tapered however and had a lot more "Bondo" on them than I expected. After the layer of filler had been removed, the base was still wider at the front than in the rear. But after a few light cuts on the sides, a machinists square told me I was good to go. Good enough for Government work anyway, as they say.


----------



## 8ntsane (May 11, 2011)

HighPower

I bet you ran that indicater back and forth more than a few times eh. But Id bet you got that thing all squared up.
Looks good.
Ive been thinking about getting one myself, I can see it saving some time on more than a few jobs. Tools, can never have enough. 

Paul 8)


----------



## Highpower (May 11, 2011)

> author=8ntsane link=topic=2099.msg13840#msg13840 date=1305160989
> HighPower
> 
> I bet you ran that indicater back and forth more than a few times eh.


More than I care to think about Paul.

In one of my not-so-brilliant moves, I had it all set up straight and level &amp; ready to cut. Then I chucked up an end mill and discovered that I couldn't reach both sides of the base plate! I failed to check the ram position on the mill to make sure I had enough extension to do the job. 





So of course I had to tear it all down again to move the ram forward and recheck the tram on the head. Naturally it was out slightly, which then turned into having to shim the turret on the mill since the head on my machine does not nod. 

So after many more trips across the table with the indicator to get it back in tram, I set up and indicated the indexer a _second_ time. : 
In the end I suppose the extra work will be worth it though, since I can just set the indexer in the vice and lock it down now - instead of clamping it to the table and having to indicate the spindle every time I use it like my dividing head as well.

Nothing like spending an hour on a set-up to make a 5 minute cut eh?


----------



## ksor (Aug 4, 2014)

woodguy said:


> You might find this instructive.
> 
> http://www............................../index.php?topic=2681.0




What happened with this link ?

Maybe someone claimed a patent or .... ?


----------

